# Hello & Introducing myself



## ashrafsabry (Jun 30, 2010)

hello 
my name is ashraf sabry


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ashrafsabry said:


> hello
> my name is ashraf sabry




Hello Ashraf and welcome to the forum

Maiden


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi and welcome aboard


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello also,

But i want to ask one thing. I am following this forum from Google reader and want to learn why this message modified or edited or by who ? in the original message he is also writing his profession but when i entered the forum i saw this part was omitted. anyone idea ? (Just curious)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

seawind77 said:


> Hello also,
> 
> But i want to ask one thing. I am following this forum from Google reader and want to learn why this message modified or edited or by who ? in the original message he is also writing his profession but when i entered the forum i saw this part was omitted. anyone idea ? (Just curious)




I deleted the original message...as you are not allowed to promote yourself.. giving his occupation was really and advert.


Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> Hi and welcome aboard




Just as well you edited your original post, however I saw it as did the original poster.

Think before you post!!!!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just as well you edited your original post, however I saw it as did the original poster.
> 
> Think before you post!!!!


Maiden your powers of observation never cease to amaze me

I bet your finger was hovering above the infraction button for the full 9 mins and 57 seconds until I pressed edit 

However I bet during that time you did chuckle at that little gem and thought here we go again


----------

